# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Toleranca fetare dhe shqiptarët

## Albo

Duke qene se shqiptaret jane nje popull qe ka besuar dhe beson ne fe te ndryshme, ku dy fete kryesore jane Islamizmi dhe Krishterimi, cdo njeri mund te pyese si me poshte:

- A ka harmoni dhe bashkejetese normale midis komuniteteve te ndryshme fetare ne trojet shqiptare?
- A jane shqiptaret po aq te dhene pas Zotit sic ishin 60 vjet me pare?
- Si kane ndikuar 35 vjetet e ateizmit komunist mbi jeten shpirterore te shqiptareve?
- Cdo te thote "tolerance fetare" per shqiptaret?
- Cila eshte rruga e perhapjes se tolerances fetare edhe tek shqiptare?
- Cfare roli luan besimi ne Zot ne jeten tuaj?

Albo

----------


## s0ni

-S'jemi shume Shqiptare ketu ku jetoj une, dhe ato qe jane besojne ke zoti po s'kane fe.  Mysliman per te qene po nuk zbatojme rregullat.
- s'di gje per 60 vitet e meparshme.  Po do te thoja qe dhe gjysherit dhe prinderit e mi besojne njesoj ke zoti.  
- Jeta shpirterore e imja eshte top fare dhe pse nuk kam fe.  Mjafton te besosh diku, s'ka rendesi feja, vetem besimi.

Per ato te tjerat s'kam pergjigje

----------


## Wordless

1-ka harmoni perderisa nuk kane futur hundet te huajt ne
manipulimin e individeve. Kam parasysh gjith sorollopin 
e misjonareve qe gelojne ne Shqiperie dhe qe vijne
nga çdo cep i Botes.
2-jo, "Zoti" s'eshte prioriteti nr. 1 i Shqiptarit e as ka qene ndonjehere.
3-mendoj qe kane ndihmur ne zhveshjen e feve nga misticizimi.
4-pergjigjja eshte pak e veshtire. Mendoj qe "Tolerance fetare" 
fsheh nje ndarje paqesore te komuniteteve te cilen une se
pelqej fare! Sepse ju vihen etiketa njerezve te cilat dashje
padashje krijojne paragjykime e keqinterpretime. Jam per 
intolerance jo kunder individeve por kunder feve te institucjonalizuara, te cilat kane vjedhur monopolin e Zotit!
5-Zvogelimi i rolit te feve ne jeten publike te individeve
6-Nuk besoj ne Zot ashtu siç na e paraqesin fete e sotme.
Zoti eshte ne mendjen time dhe kam lirine e plote ta transoformoj
sipas humorit pa patur nevoje te behem skllav i ideve.

----------


## Shën Albani

Nuk di a ka te ne tolerance fetare, apo injorim i fese tjeter. 
Tolerance fetare dmth. kur respektohet dhe durohet feja e tjetrit. Ne nuk respektojme fejen e tjetrit, por e durojme!

 Te ne thuhet se ka tolerance te madhe, mirpo ne fakt nuk ka bashkjetese te feve, ato me shume injorojne njera tjetren se sa tolerojne. Me tolerance fetare une kuptoj nje lloj simbioze, psh. si te katoliket dhe protestantet ne Gjermani!
Nese toleranca fetare dmth. bashkjetese e tyre, kur kleri nuk pengon martesat e perziera, atehere mund te flitet per tolerance, nese nuk behet kjo, atehere mund te thuhet se ka injorim, por jo tolerance. Injorim, sepse cdo njeri mendon se feja e tij eshte e drjete, por nuk ia thot ne sy, ose pershkak te mungeses se kontaktit  ose per shkak te mosinteresimit. 

Enver Hoxha kabere mijera te zeza, por ama ka nje te mire qe nuk mund t´i harrohet.  Ai e defanatizoi kombin shqiptar! Dhe nga Azia e shndrroi ne Evrope!

----------


## raku

plotesisht e drejte.

----------


## Klevis2000

Zoti eshte nje dhe feja e vertete eshte patjeter eshte nje shikoni agumentat feve mynyra se si e besojne Zotin monoteizmin e nje feje e jo polteizmin ose panteizmin e feve te tjera nuk si ta pranoj genjeshtren kur kam nje te vertete edhe pse ato egzistojne ne i durojme ato te jene i ballafaqojme faktet i sfidojme me besimin tone pa te meta dhe monoteist ia japim fene si alternative pa dhune ta pranojne me bindje dhe llogjike kemi argumente shkencore qe vertetojne fene tone te ndritur islame per te cilen erdhen gjithe profetet qe ti vene njerzit ne roberine e Zotit e ti largojne nga roberia e krijesave e ti vendosin ne drejtesine e islamit e ti largojne nga padrejtesite e feve te tjera e ti largojne nga ngushtica e kesaj bote e ti vendosin ne gjeresine e saj dhe te ahiretit.pra besoj ne nje Zot te vertete ne nje fe te vetme qe pruri Zoti sepse cdo fe eshte krijuar prej njerzve pervec fese islame ka,m fakte nga librat e tyre nga historia shkenca dhe cdo gje qe pranon llogjika e shendoshe dhe Zemra e paster dhe e sinqerte

----------


## Shën Albani

Nese bazohemi ne forume fetare´, atehere mund te konstatohet se te ne ka pak tolerance fetare, por me shume injorim.  Aty ku thuhet se feja ime eshte e mira e ytja gabim, aty ka perpjekje per epersi dhe kjo eshte mostolerance!

----------


## Nika

Religjioni i vërtetë është të zbuloni zotin në ju! Toleranca fetare është atëherë kur e çmon edhe religjionin e tjetërkujt, ashtu si religjionin tënd. Jam i bindur se Zoti nuk i do krijesat si robër të tij, por të lirë dhe të bërë DASHURI! I kam trajtuar njëjtë dhe me shumë respekt të njohurit e mi pa marrë parasysh çfarë religjioni i kanë përka, dhe pa marrë parasysh se si më kanë trajtuar ata mua. Sikur klerikët e të gjithë religjioneve t'i trajtonit të gjithë njerëzit njëlloj sikur besimtarët e tyre, kishte qenë punë e mirë, por këtë e bëjnë /nëse e bëjnë/ një pakicë shumë e vogël. Kemi shumë pak shqiptarë që e nisin rrugën e shpëtimit të shpirtit. Kjo për pasojë se edhe në botimet e librave të fushave spirituale etj. jemi shumë të vonuar në krahasim me botën. shumica e shqiptarëve jenë viktima të komunizmit, dhe të dogmave /klerikëve/ fetar/e. Për fat të keq, kam përshtypjen se në vend që të rritet toleranca fetare, ajo shkon duke rënë.

----------


## Nuh Musa

mrdt!


- A ka harmoni dhe bashkejetese normale midis komuniteteve te ndryshme fetare ne trojet shqiptare?

Mvaret cilin vend e ke para sysh, ne maqedoni ka vetem musliman, por midis shqiptareve dhe sllaveve ortodokse  ekziston nje bashkjetes ku njeri nuk i perzihet tjetrit, kjo vlen natyrisht ne rajonet ku shqiptaret jane ne shumice. Ne vendet ku shqiptaret jane ne pakic, ata jane fatkeqsisht te torturuar, sidomos pas shperberjes se jugosllavise. Kjo deshmon per nje tolerance fetare te shqiptareve ndaj joshqiptareve, por per fqinjet tane sllav te kunderten. 
Edhe bashkjetesa fetare duhet te mesohetm, eshte nje proces, i cili sllaveve pershkak te "pervojes" dhe rrymave te ndryshme shkaktuar nga interesxhij te ndryshem neper shekuj u mungon. Nje nder shkaktaret kryesore te lufterave ballkanike (natyrisht kete se pranon zyrtarisht asnjeri) ishin edhe bindjet fetare te popujve, jo vetem kunder shqiptareve, por sic e pame edhe te sllaveve ndermjet veti. 

- A jane shqiptaret po aq te dhene pas Zotit sic ishin 60 vjet me pare?

Si te jesh i dhene pas zotit, kur nuk e njeh zotin?, zoti nuk njihet me "deshire", por me "mendje", sepse zoti nuk shihet, ai nuk eshte objekt. Zoti mund vec te paramendohet. Per ta paramenduar ate, duhet te keshe te dhena, te duhen njohuri, te pervetesosh njohuri.

- Si kane ndikuar 35 vjetet e ateizmit komunist mbi jeten shpirterore te shqiptareve?

Shihet te literatura e varfer!, ne aspektin fetare shqiptaret posedojn njohuri te dobeta (sidomos te shqiperise pershkak te rrethanave politike, natyrisht behet ketu fjale ne pergjithesi, e jo per raste te vecanta), jetojn jeten fetare vetem nga te folurat, gje qe pengon shume kur fillojn te vleresojn ne baza objektive, shihet shume mire ne debatet ketu ne forum, ku per kete shkak mungon edhe kultura e diskutimit, e cila forcohet nga "njeanshmeria" e diskutanteve, e cila rezullton nga kjo mungese.

- Cdo te thote "tolerance fetare" per shqiptaret?

Shih rastin qe ta sqarova per ne maqedoni. Do te thote se edhe ezani i muezinit, edhe tingellimi i çangit se pengojn njeri tjetrin. Trojet shqiptare nuk kane qene asnjeher te "pastra" ne aspektin fetare, edhe pse nen osmanlijt kishim gjith mundesite, bile edhe etnitetet tjera jetuan sipas parimeve te tyre fetare e kombetare.

Ne si nje popull i vendosur ne nje vend gjeografik, ne te cilin jane perplas kultura te ndryshme, kemi patur fatin e zgjedhjes, nje LUKS qe fatkeqesisht nuk ju eshte mundesuar shume popujve. Mund te themi, se e kemi ne gjenat tone tolerancen, ndoshta rryma te ndryshme mund ne menyre artificiale te na largojn dhe turbullojn, por eshte ne natyren e shqiptarit, te jete tolerant. Jo se jam vete shqiptare e i bej lavdi popullit tim duke drejtuar nga epshet, por se faktet tregojn nje gje te tille.

- Cila eshte rruga e perhapjes se tolerances fetare edhe tek shqiptare?

Toleranca fetare eshte ne natyren tone, ne duhet ate ta gjejm, psh. nepermjet te arsimit, dhe me kete nepermjet te mundesise se vleresimeve individuale. Te largojm petkun e mveshur nga komunistet e pansllavistet, ta tejkalojm fazen e dembelizmit kolektiv qe na detyruan ata me dhune. Popullit i eshte marre vullneti i lire. 

- Cfare roli luan besimi ne Zot ne jeten tuaj?

Te drejton ne nje rruge, pa marre para sysh cilen e zgjedh. Njeriut i duhet nje ORIENTIM ne jete, perndryshe nuk i nevojitet jeta. Feja ne thelb te urdheron te mesosh vlera qe sjellin dobi, prane teje dhe familjes, edhe gjithe komunitetit, pasiqe eshte e pashmangshme bashkjetesa me tjere. 
Shume duar, shume zgjidhje, shume probleme, qe mos te humbet fija ne kaos, ekziston feja, qe qendron si nje e perbashket per te gjithe, ne te vertet eshte feja KOMPROMISSI i nje shoqerie, sepse eshte e paanshme. Feja eshte ndermjetesuesi per mirekuptimin e njerezve, te cilet fale vullnetit te lire, jane ne gjendje te shfarosen, kur nuk bisedojn, por edhe te madherohen kur bashkpunojn. Ketu ne mes qendron feja, qe mba balancen, messin e "arte". (vlen per te gjithe fete)

Flm

----------


## Nika

Nuk e di a e kam shkruar në këtë forum se sipas një tregimi të sufijëve, ...- kur ka hy një i përndritur /shpirtërisht/ në kishë /mund të përdoret në secilin tempull fetarë të çdo religjioni/ të gjithë brënda i ka parë me nga një samarë, ndersa prifti ka pasur dy!-
Jam i bindur se shumica e njerëzve janë pseudoreligjioz! Religjiozët e vërtetë e kanë në çdo moment në mendje, Dashurinë = Zotin, dhe veprojnë sipas principeve të Tij! Religjiozët e vërtetë nuk janë çfrytëzues, egoistë, makutë, gjelozë, mashtrues, gënjeshtarë, urrejtës, përbuzës, mëkatarë, kriminelë, etj.! Sipas mistikut Osho, rruga e shpëtimit /e përndritjes/ së shpirtit është: me lutje, me namaz, me meditim, etj. Po përsëris: As Buda, as Jezusi, as Muhamedi nuk janë përndritur në tempuj - kishë e xhami. Ai shton se budallai nuk mund të shkojë në parajsë, dhe, me menduar keq për dikënd /duke i dëshiruar dikujt fatkeqësi/ është mëkat, ndersa me e realizuar mendimin është krim! Ne nuk kemi mjaft tolerancë, në shumë raste, as në mes anëtarëve të familjes as në mes anëtarëve të njëjtit religjion, as në mes religjioneve të ndryshme! Arsyet dihen, jo vetëm nga pasojat e okupimeve sidomos nga okupimi i vetvetes nga pjella e kombit tonë, komunistët, dhe nga niveli i ultë i arsimimit, kulturimit etj. Pajtohem me Nuh Musa, se jemi popull tolerant, por kam fituar përshtypjen se i tolerojmë të huajt, më shumë se të vetët. Sllavët e grekët e kanë të ngulitur shovinizmin e mostolerancën ndaj të tjerëve, atë ua predikojnë edhe kleri, dhe kanë mbetur ndër ta barbaria nga e kaluara për të urrejtur, çfrytëzuar e shtypur të tjerët, e neve shqiptarët na kanë urrejtur edhe për të na i pushtuar trojet tona, dhe nga gjelozia se kemi qenë më të lashtë dhe më të ngritur se ata. Sllavët e ortodoksët e kanë në gene me çfrytëzuar e shtypur të tjerët, e për fatin e keq tonin, neve na ka hy në gjak me u përulur të huajve e të fortëve???!! Për këtë, dhe për fajin e intelektualëve - politikanëve makutë që prostituohen, ka gati një shekull /me përjashtime të vogla/ që na sundojnë horat!

----------


## Nellye_pr

Une  mendoj  se  ka  toleranc  fetare  ne trojet  shqipetare
Bile  mos ta teproj  po qe shume vende kane nevoj te marrim shembull Shqiptaret  per kete.
   sot  ende  ka  probleme ne  britani e madhe ne  mes  protestanteve  edhe  te katolikeve.  per  derisa  tek  ne  nuk  kemi  pas asnjehere  diqka  te  tille sa te ngrihemi kunder  njeri  tjeterit musliman-krishter,  dhe  gjate luftes  ne kosov  luftuan  shqiptaret te krishter  se bashku me muslimanet.
 tung

----------


## nikshi

Kjo teme eshte shume interesante. 
Toleranca fetare e shqiptareve eshte e admirueshme. Keshtu ka qene vazhdimisht. 
Nje shembull nga periudha e Perandorise Turke: Ne Liban kishte probleme te shumta midis banoreve vendas me fe te ndryshme dhe per te vendosur rregull, Sulltani caktoi nje Pasha Katolik, gje e rralle per ate kohe, dhe ai ishte pikerisht Vaso Pasha nga Shkodra. Me sa kam degjuar, ne historine e Libanit periudha kur ai ka drejtuar vendin pershkruhet si nje nga periudhat me te qeta dhe te mbara per ate vend.

----------


## gezo

UNE  MUND  TE  THEM  SE NE SI  SHQIPTARE   JEMI TLERANTE  NDAJ  FESE  SE  TJETRIT  DHE SHUME  POPUJ  NE  RAJONIN  E  BALLKANIT  DUHET  TE  NA KENE INAT  PER  KETE.
TOLERANCE  ESHTE  TA  RESPEKTOSH  FENE  ETJETRIT  JO  TA  PRAKTIKOSH  ATE, SE  ATHERE  JE  I  TE  NJEJTES  FE.
RESPEKT

----------


## leci

Uroj qe toleranca per fete e tjera te jete si sot ne Shqiperi.
Brezi yne u rrit ne injorance totale persa i perket fese dhe besoj qe eshte nje vantazh per ne.
Por ka filluar nje fryme intollerante dhe ekstremiste e importuar qe mund te na çoje ne perçarje.
Jam krenar per fene time,por ne te njejten kohe respektin me te madh per fete e tjera.
Ne fillim vjen njeriu me vlerat e tij,pak rendesi ka ne cilin zot beson.Zoti eshte vetem nje pavaresisht nga vendi ku besojme dhe i falemi...

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Muhammedi a.s . ka thënë:
Jam miku më i ngushtë i Isait, birit të Merjemes, si në këtë botë, edhe në tjetrën.

Cdo herë duhet të jetë prezente fryma e tolerancës, mëshirës dhe mirësjelljes në raportet ndërmjet ithtarëve të feve të ndryshme dhe jo ajo e fanatizmit, ashpërsisë dhe dhunës.


_Njeriu nuk duhet te veproj me drejtësi vetëm ndaj atij që do dhe me padrejtësi ndaj atij që urren. Ai duhet te mbaj drejtësinë me cilindo, mik apo armik ..._  *!*


PrInCiPiEl

----------


## Nika

Si gjërat elementare për mbajtjen e trupit, si Liria Demokracia e Dashuria e Vërtetë na duhet edhe toleranca /fetare/ e bashkëjetesa në mes nesh, pa dallime krahine, ideje etj.
Toleranca është deridiku e mirë, por /unë/ nuk jam i kënaqur, pasi ka katolikë apo ortodoksë që më parë /sikur t'i pyesin  e t'u kërkonin bekimin - miratimin prindërit/, më parë kishin me i lejuar me u martuar me sllavë e grekër se me muslimanët shqiptarë!!!
E njëjta gjë është edhe me muslimanët, që kishin me i lejuar me u martuar me muslimanë të kombësive tjera se me katolikë e ortodoksë shqiptarë!!!
Fanatizmi dhe ekstremizmi i secilit religjion është i dëmshëm për të gjithë ne! Po përsëris se ata që mendojnë se shpëtimi ynë është që të gjithë shqiptarët të konvertohen në të krishterë, janë fanatikë dhe aspak në rrugën e Jezu Krishtit. Edhe ata muslimanë që dëshirojnë të përqafojnë vahabizmin, apo të vishen si arabë, nuk i shërbejnë për të mirë as vetë muslimanëve - vëllezërve të mi, as kombit tonë. Nuk bëhej me veshje musliman i devotshëm, por me virtyte dhe me veshje normale - të denjë, me lutje, namaz, mëshirë, tolerancë, dashuri etj.

----------


## shkodrane82

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Duke qene se shqiptaret jane nje popull qe ka besuar dhe beson ne fe te ndryshme, ku dy fete kryesore jane Islamizmi dhe Krishterimi, cdo njeri mund te pyese si me poshte:
> 
> - A ka harmoni dhe bashkejetese normale midis komuniteteve te ndryshme fetare ne trojet shqiptare?
> - A jane shqiptaret po aq te dhene pas Zotit sic ishin 60 vjet me pare?
> - Si kane ndikuar 35 vjetet e ateizmit komunist mbi jeten shpirterore te shqiptareve?
> - Cdo te thote "tolerance fetare" per shqiptaret?
> - Cila eshte rruga e perhapjes se tolerances fetare edhe tek shqiptare?
> - Cfare roli luan besimi ne Zot ne jeten tuaj?
> ...


- edhe ka edhe nuk ka ......... varet sa raciste jane njerezit .....
- jo , shqiptaret kane filluar te harrojne ............
- shume ka ndikuar per ata qe kane pelqyer mohimin .......
- do te thote qe te trajtojne njeri tjetrin njesoj pa dallim feje dhe te pranojne besimin e tjetrit qofte se perputhet me tendin apo jo ......
- zhdukja e injorances .......
- shume ...... shume......

----------


## Nika

Ashtu si Klevisi 2000 mendojnë të gjithë pseudobesimtarët e të gjithë religjioneve. Budistët mendojnë për fenë e tyre se është më e mira, hebrenjtë, të krishterët, muslimanët, bahaatë, induistët xhainistet, satanistët etj., të gjithë e lavdërojnë vetëm religjionin e vet. Secila fe që predikon dashuri, bashkëjetesë, mëshirë, solidaritet e tolerancë për të gjithë njerëzit dhe pse jo edhe për krijesat e tjera është e mirë. Secila e ka mënyrën dhe rrugën e vet për shpëtimin e shpirtit, por kur ato institucionalizohen dhe komercializohen bëhën si partitë politike dhe i humbin çelësat e shpëtimit të shpirtit. Dashuria e vërtetë = religjioni i vërtetë nuk mund të përkufizohet në dogmat e religjioneve të ndryshme. Ato janë mbireligjionet. Zoti poashtu është mbi to, apo është mbi të gjitha dhe u takon të gjithëve. Zoti është Dashuri! Dashuria është Zot! E dua Zotin duke u munduar me i dashur të gjithë pa marrë parasysh përkatësinë fetare, raciale etj. 
Kisha dashur që të shkruhet një libër fetar që të përfshijë thëniet më të mira, më të drejta e më të shenjta nga të gjitha fetë, dhe të besohet dhe të ushtrohet vetëm një fe në gjithë njerëzimin. Nëse nuk e shkatrrojnë veten dhe Tokën ajo dikur në të ardhmen e largët do të ndodhi!!!

----------


## bakudr

> Duke qene se shqiptaret jane nje popull qe ka besuar dhe beson ne fe te ndryshme, ku dy fete kryesore jane Islamizmi dhe Krishterimi, cdo njeri mund te pyese si me poshte:
> 
> - A ka harmoni dhe bashkejetese normale midis komuniteteve te ndryshme fetare ne trojet shqiptare?
> - A jane shqiptaret po aq te dhene pas Zotit sic ishin 60 vjet me pare?
> - Si kane ndikuar 35 vjetet e ateizmit komunist mbi jeten shpirterore te shqiptareve?
> - Cdo te thote "tolerance fetare" per shqiptaret?
> - Cila eshte rruga e perhapjes se tolerances fetare edhe tek shqiptare?
> - Cfare roli luan besimi ne Zot ne jeten tuaj?
> 
> Albo


- Harmoni fetare ka ne shqiperi. Te pakten midis populit kjo eshte. Kjo ceshtje eshte nje faktor social dhe nuk pritet me thike. Nuk duhet harruar se kontribut luan edhe injorance e popullit per fene se ciles i perkasin. Dhe per kete nuk e fajeson dot popullin. Kjo tolerance fetare shrtrihet me shume ne kulturen qe ka populli yne. Pra harmoni dhe bashkejetese ne popull ka.


- Kete nuk e di. Jam me afer JO-se. Me perpara duhet te kene qene me afer Zotit si popull. Per kete duhet pare se sa rendesi i kushtonte populli yne me perpara praktikave fetare.


- Kane thelluar injorancen dhe kjo injorance ben qe sa here te trajtohet dicka secili ka ato emocionet qe fillojne nga besimi i tij fetar megjithese nuk mund ta njohe ate aq mire.

- Tolerance fetare per shqiptaret eshte:"Te beje c'fare te doje!", ne shumicen e rasteve. Natyra e popullit tone thashethemaxhi dhe qe nderhyjme si shume ne punet e te tjereve prish pak pune. Ketu edhe une fjalen TOLERANCE une e kuptoj qe secili e toleron, e le te lire, "e duron". Pra si kuptim fjale une do kuptoja ashtu sic toleron nje femmije qe ben zhurme nderkohe qe ti ke nje bisede te rendesishme ashtu edhe tolerojme njeri tjetrin. 

Ajo qe do te ishte me e rendesishme sesa tolerance do te ishte dialogu midis besimtareve te feve te ndryshme. Pra mos ta tolerojme njeri-tjetrin ne kuptimin qe behet ne shqiperi por te ulen besimtaret e feve te ndryshme dhe te mesojne fene muslimane nga nje musliman dhe jo se si e kupton nje i krishtere, dhe ta mesojne fene e krishtere nga nje i krishtere dhe jo se si e kupton nje musliman ate. Si dhe gjate dialogut te diskutojne per vlerat e perbashketa qe ata kane. 

- Secili te mesoje fene e tij dhe jo te beje tifozllek.

- Kujdesi qe te mos demtoj te tjeret me fjale e me vepra.

----------


## njeriu2006

> Duke qene se shqiptaret jane nje popull qe ka besuar dhe beson ne fe te ndryshme, ku dy fete kryesore jane Islamizmi dhe Krishterimi, cdo njeri mund te pyese si me poshte:
> 
> - A ka harmoni dhe bashkejetese normale midis komuniteteve te ndryshme fetare ne trojet shqiptare?
> - A jane shqiptaret po aq te dhene pas Zotit sic ishin 60 vjet me pare?
> - Si kane ndikuar 35 vjetet e ateizmit komunist mbi jeten shpirterore te shqiptareve?
> - Cdo te thote "tolerance fetare" per shqiptaret?
> - Cila eshte rruga e perhapjes se tolerances fetare edhe tek shqiptare?
> - Cfare roli luan besimi ne Zot ne jeten tuaj?
> 
> Albo


- Po
- se di por mendoj se nuk ka ndryshime te medha.
- Jeta shpirterore nuk ka te beje shume me zotin megjithate per te dashur te rri ne teme: Cfare eshte shkaterrimi i kishave dhee xhamive ne gjithe vendin? pikesrisht shkaterrimi i asaj pjese ne ty qe te lidh me besimin shpirteror. Pra Komunizmi nuk shkaterroi vetem ndertesa por edhe shpirtrat e njerezve
- Jo shume dhe mesa di une ishin me shume se 35 vjet. 
- Kjo eshte pyetje e veshtire pasi toleranca e besimit ka qene gjithmone ne nivelin me te larte ne bote ne shqiperi. Nje profesor albanologjie Gjerman ka thene:
" shqiptaret nuk eshte se tolerojne besimin fetar ata thjesh nuk besojne se ky i fundit ka nje ndikim te madh te individi"  dhe me vone duke cituar: " Feja e shqiptarit eshte shqiptaria" vazhdonte mendimin duke thene se per shqiptaret gjera me rendesi paresore jane " gjaku (familja) dhe Toka" 
- Ne sapo kemi marre nje cmim nga UNO per tolerance fetare. Vendet e tjera marrin shembull nga ne.
- Une besoj ne zot por ama besoj dhe te njeriu.... Besimi ndikon jeten time dhe une ndikoj ate...

----------

